

New YC Startup: Adioso ("casual travel") - byrneseyeview
http://adioso.com/

======
steveplace
Absolutely love the concept.

One hangup nitpicking about grammar. See here:
<http://adioso.com/airport/cheap-flights-sydney.syd.html>

You have "International Flights to Sydney," but then the list is {Sydney to
Aipa, Sydney to Auckland} -> the depart and arrive need to be switched to make
sense.

The domestic flights have it displayed correctly so it looks like something
just got switched around.

------
pclark
Gorgeous UI, slightly odd architecture of said UI: Why are the cities so
random?

~~~
mtpark
Agreed.

Also, more businesses involving content search should have their search box in
a prominent location.

------
vaksel
its not finding any of the dozen searches I ran.

also is there a reason why most of the examples have to do with Australia?

~~~
siong1987
I think they are from Australia. I see a lot of different asia countries in
the list too.

~~~
Fenn
Spot on. The flights are pretty much all australia/south-east asia at the
moment. We're not officially launched yet (I'm co-founder at Adioso, btw) and
site is in beta using a subset of full airline data, hence the lack of results
people have noticed for USA/etc.

It wasn't intended that we'd really be used outside of Australia yet, but demo
day has had some interesting publicity side effects :)

------
randallsquared
Capturing the first click on the search input destroys my usual form habits. I
can see doing that once when I first arrive, but after that it gets annoying
fast, as I have to click, _then_ double-click to select before I hit backspace
and type, which is the usual way of handling form fields that have bogus data
prefilled.

This is on Safari on OSX, by the way.

------
zaatar
It appears that this is Australian-based at this time? Not of much value to US
consumers until it gets populated with relevant data from US airports (I
cannot even pick "Seattle" as my home airport at this time).

I'm not sure how this brings me more value than Kayak or Farecast, but I did
think the integration with facebook connect was nifty - nicely done! :)

------
bd
Anybody else getting (a lot of) errors?

All destination pages give me some sort of generic error page (Symfony PHP
framework).

It seems like they try to do geolocation according to IP and international
visitors trigger some untested code path.

------
Dilpil
Cool idea but doesnt track my route (pittsburgh to boston).

As a side note, the official interface for trying to do this is quite
annoying, and this 'beta' is promising.

------
extra
You are doing the right thing by focusing on non-US markets and making deals
with these little carriers. They're under-served at the moment.

------
patrickg-zill
kind of interesting but needs more flights. For instance, JFK to LAX has 0
hits.

------
gcheong
So what does this do for me beyond all the other "cheap flight" websites?

~~~
bemmu
My next trip is from Bangkok, Thailand to Ho Chi Minh, Vietnam. Other
comparison sites like Kayak found the cheapest price to be $184, this one
found the correct choice which is Air Asia at $55. Currently there seems to be
no site where I could go and trust that it really gives me the best prices, so
getting one more option to search on is great.

